# How To Post On Google Plus And Feed Facebook..help



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking on how to feed all my google plus posts and photo's automatically to facebook...Is there a android app or a away I can setup a google plus to feed facebook some how?

I have read articles from earilier in the year and that stuff no longer works.

Any suggestions or how others do this?

I have google plus, facebook, picasa and just about anything else that I think I would need to do it.


----------



## livpalm (Jul 9, 2011)

I found this system and it works well.
1. Find your g+ id. It's a long set of numbers you see in the URL when you are in your profile. 
2. Add that number to this http://dlvritplus.appspot.com/(paste here)
3. Create a free account here 
http://dlvr.it
4. Add that full address the the feed
5. Add you're twitter or Facebook account to post to.
6. Play with settings to set intervals of how often to check your g+ posts.


----------

